# Muzi Gold Head Comps (PSP)



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks to pics by J.B. and GoofBoy, they helped inspire me to learn how to use Paint Shop Pro (PSP) a little better and to understand what I was doing. I finally learned how to pop a fish with a grey background the right way. I had to study up on working layers a bit and found a tutorial on the internet for my old version of PSP. I like popping my Muzi gold head comps because my boulders are almost the same color and tone as the fish; which, makes them look kinda bland in my pics. So, popping them helps me see their colors better (and I have fun with PSP at the same time). In any event, here is my male Muzi that I worked on tonight. Hope you like pics as much as I do 










Here is a pic of the female gold head that I posted previously. I did this one the hard way and didn't, at that point in time, know how to make the background grey so I used the sepia effect. In any event, it still worked. Here she is...


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

WOW NICE!!!

I think I will need to get PSP for myself now.. dang it...


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

fiupntballr said:


> WOW NICE!!!
> 
> I think I will need to get PSP for myself now.. dang it...


Thanks 

Yup, PSP can be a fun tool. Popping is a dramatic way of showing off the color of the fish - especially when the flash hits em just right.

Here's another Muzi "popped." I blurred the background on this one too.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Still playing around & learning PSP. Hope I am not boring you guys with all these pics 

Muzi male comp


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## timdo72 (Oct 1, 2007)

the popping effect looks great. your pics and PSP skills are just getting better and better :thumb:


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

:thumb:

I am working with a trial of photoshop right now - hopefully have something fun to show with a Calvus in a week or two (busy travelling for work :?).

Here is something I played with - Malawi - but given what you are showing - I think you'll like it.


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

WOW the colour on those fish is beautiful!  :thumb:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

GoofBoy said:


> :thumb:
> 
> I am working with a trial of photoshop right now - hopefully have something fun to show with a Calvus in a week or two (busy travelling for work :?).
> 
> Here is something I played with - Malawi - but given what you are showing - I think you'll like it.


 =D> the colors on your peacock are amazing! How many layers did you use to pop that pic?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

timdo72 said:


> the popping effect looks great. your pics and PSP skills are just getting better and better :thumb:


Thanks Tim. Just having some fun


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

As the OP, please consider this an open invite to hjack this thread with any photo editing pics or tips, critiques, or questions.

J.B. where are you?


----------



## crisone (Jan 31, 2010)

Very nice....clean.

Cris.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Razzo said:


> =D> the colors on your peacock are amazing! How many layers did you use to pop that pic?


He's a Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef) - crazy photogenic.

5 - Sand (was white - pulled red out of the Taiwan reef anal fin), Background (B&W and darkened), Red Leaves (saved the red - tweaked it a hair to tie in with the red on the fins better), Yellow lab Tail & Taiwan Reef were untouched.

I could improve by getting the sands grains on the rock redder as well - but I moved on .


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

GoofBoy said:


> Razzo said:
> 
> 
> > =D> the colors on your peacock are amazing! How many layers did you use to pop that pic?
> ...


GB, that is an impressive pic. I am just beggining to learn to work with layers. You and JB have inspired me to keep learning. Thank you


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Here is a couple more Muzi pics (couple popped and a couple not). Of my three altolamp species, these guys are my current favorites. here they are, hope you like them.










A rare pic of both of them in the same frame. BTW: they both have tubes dropped opcorn:


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Love the shot of the top guy in the third picture - almost like he could be coming out of the screen.

Great fish and pictures.

opcorn:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Another "pop" from tonight...


----------



## barst00lprophet (Jan 24, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Great pics! :thumb: what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Bachachi said:


> Great pics! :thumb: what kind of camera are you using?


Thanks 

Camera: nothing fancy. Its an advanced compact digital - Olympus SP-350 (8.0 megapixel).

It has a decent lens and takes good pics close up.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)




----------

